# 1/10 Newman 956 on F103GT Chassis



## 67CamaroSS (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is my 956 Newman Porsche. It sits on a modified Tamiya F103GT Chassis It took me forever to find the right wheels for it.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Man, that looks good.


----------



## BATHALA (Jul 4, 2005)

where did you get that body?


----------



## fanoffun97 (Feb 2, 2009)

sick


----------

